Ask HN: What are some useful apps for living in San Francisco? - sammyjiang
======
aaroninsf
Tentsegritty sends alerts when free tents are being distributed

StepWriteUp provides Waze-like pedestrian alerts for where there's human waste
on your route

Chopp.ly offers real-time competitive bids on used bike parts

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few

~~~
Odenwaelder
Free tents?

------
fred_is_fred
Zillow is nice so you can see how many millions of dollars that crack house on
the corner with no plumbing is worth this week.

~~~
clackanon
A corollary to this... the How-to-GTFO-of-SanFrancisco app, because there's no
earthly reason housing should be THAT expensive.

------
karim
The 311 app ([https://sf311.org/mobile](https://sf311.org/mobile)) is really
useful to report hazardous things (e.g: needles).

------
DrScump
Caltrain droid - have Caltrain map and schedule on you always without privacy
sucks.

------
rajacombinator
There's an app called SF Climates that shows microclimate data for SF. Quite
useful as there can be a 30 degree difference between neighborhoods! (I have
screenshots to confirm.)

Other than that, generally staying abreast of the latest startups that are
offering promotions with VC money is a good idea.

------
tech4all
If you have kids, Galore is awesome for finding activities:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/galore-kids-activities-
camps...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/galore-kids-activities-
camps/id1002740010?mt=8)

------
LarryMade2
eBook reader apps with a San Francisco Library Card - you will have free
access to thousands of eBooks and magazines.

[http://sfpl.org/?pg=2000005001](http://sfpl.org/?pg=2000005001)

------
jy1
Lyft, Amazon Prime Now, TaskRabbit, Maps

------
yegle
BartRunner if you commute with Bart.

~~~
pmiller2
Is that for iPhone? I wasn't able to find it in the App Store.

------
kspaans
Riding a bicycle, so an offline OSM bike route app.

------
hnhnic
Bloomberg or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Rich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Rich)

